# How old and when



## kirachristinegarcia

I have 3 road island reds I'm new to the chicken world and I need advice there like 6 and a1/2 years please subscribe


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## piglett

kirachristinegarcia said:


> I have 3 road island reds I'm new to the chicken world and I need advice there like 6 and a1/2 years please subscribe
> 
> Sent from Kira garcia


hold on, there are six birds?

& they are 1/2 year old now

or they are 6.5 years old.....?


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

There are three hens and are 6 and 1/2 weeks old


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## piglett

kirachristinegarcia said:


> There are three hens and are 6 and 1/2 weeks old
> 
> Sent from Kira garcia


 OK understood 

well at that age i would keep them on starter/grower for another 1 1/2 weeks. then they need grower pellets. grower pellets will slow down their growth rate which is a good thing. this will give their bones a chance to catch up. 
with some luck you will have eggs a few more months

can we get a picture of these girls?

oh 1 more thing they are called "pullets" till they start laying not hens

good luck
piglett


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

Yep right now








Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

Thanks for the advice


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

I'm 8 years old and this my first experience 


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## piglett

kirachristinegarcia said:


> I'm 8 years old and this my first experience
> 
> Sent from Kira garcia


great looking birds Kira

i would also like to add

don't put their feeder or waterer rite on the ground

keep it so it's at the level of their back

this way they don't kick dirt/shavings/poop in

i use either cement blocks

or blocks of wood

but use whatever you can find

oh 1 more thing ..... Welcome to the forum

piglett


----------



## piglett

here is my wife & one of our buff orpington roosters


----------



## SilkieBoy

What a good looking roaster!!!


----------



## piglett

SilkieBoy said:


> What a good looking roaster!!!


thankyou

him & his brother have been doing a great job looking after our buff hens

we will see if their offspring are as nice soon

the oldest cockerels we have from them are only about 10 weeks old

i'll grow them out till they are about 25 weeks old

if one looks really good i might hang on to him

the rest will get sold off or end up at "camp"

i can't feed 30 roosters all winter nor can i listen to so many


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

Wow that roosters huge


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

Any other advice


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## robin416

The best thing you can do is put the phone down.

Get on the computer and ask specific questions. Tell us what you've done so far. What your plans are for when they have grown further.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

My plan is to lay eggs and when there done I will keep them as pets


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

I've been feeding them growth starter and normal water and there all different sizes I have three they are really big I still carry them 


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

Please don't tell me you butcher you roosters and hens cuse if you do wow to piglet sincerely kira


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## piglett

kirachristinegarcia said:


> Please don't tell me you butcher you roosters and hens cuse if you do wow to piglet sincerely kira
> 
> Sent from Kira garcia


Well i sure don't want to go to the store & buy any of their chicken.
My grandfarther used to raise up to 25,000 day old chicks at one time.
He had to feed them what the company that owned them said to feed them.
Once he saw how bad the life of a big time production chicken was & learned about all the junk that they had to feed the birds to keep them all from falling over dead. he stopped eating chicken, if he didn't raise the bird at home he wouldn't eat it.






would you eat these poor things?

anyone who treats poultry this way needs to be taken out & beat with a big stick!!!

what more needs to be said?


----------



## piglett

kirachristinegarcia said:


> Yep right now
> View attachment 15745
> 
> 
> Sent from Kira garcia


that pullet on the left looks to not be a pullet at all

that is a cockerel & a fine looking one at that


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

What's a cockerel 


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

Sunshine is a boy


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## piglett

kirachristinegarcia said:


> Sunshine is a boy
> 
> Sent from Kira garcia


that one in the middle is a boy

i had one that looked just like him a couple years ago

now the one on the right sure looks to be a girl

can't really tell with the 3rd one

maybe the 3rd one is camera shy


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

I will get you more picture of poser is was supposed to take a lot of picture and not camera shy


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

Turns out two cockerels and one pullet 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett

kirachristinegarcia said:


> Turns out two cockerels and one pullet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


have the boys started to crow yet?


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

No haven't heard them


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett

kirachristinegarcia said:


> No haven't heard them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


i have had some cockerels wait till they are as much as 25 weeks old

but at some point at least 1 if not both will crow


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

